# Ughh...had to break my 180 rules



## Lonelyin NC (Aug 1, 2012)

Im here in Ct spending time with my family and I just got word on a family members passing. I debated for an hour and decided to send my wife a courtesy email informing her of the details. Whether or not she shows is completely up to her...After all, she still carries the family name and should be informed. If she shows, I hope she doesent show her rearend


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Understandable considering the circumstances

Keep it at hat unless she asks for details of services


----------

